# Stock Firmware For Strait Talk's Samsing Galaxy SII Model (SGH-S959G)?



## aNdRoIdFrEaK88

Is there any Stock Firmware And Kernels Out there yet For Strait Talk's Released Samsung Galaxy SII Model (SGH-S959G) yet? I'm rooted with the At&t root and can't flash Custom Recovery tried tons of different ways soft bricked it bout 6 times so Im just gonna wait until there is something out there for the ST's Galaxy s2 cause im guessing it;s impossible to flash custom recovery for this model at this time. Looking for the stock firmware and kernel to flash to completely stock to be able to re-root for this exact model the SGH-S959G. It's only been released since late August so I'm sure there's got to be something in the works now or soon since it's still pretty new. If there is any info on this or where I could find the Original Android Development for this model would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## x1xblinkx3x

I have the same exact phone from straight talk also...I am a noobie at this whole rooting process i really only want to root to be able to use the phone as a wifi hotspot...I'd really appreciate it if you could possibly guide me through this process or giving me some advice...really anything helps...you can email me at [email protected] or reply here i guess it'll send me an email as well. thanks in advance


----------



## mitwell77

Any news on development for this model? Can't find any help anywhere, and this phone is stuck on 2.3.6 gingerbread, with no hope ever of an update from straight talk!! Other variants of this phone are soon to get jelly bean, so we know the phone is capable of it...


----------



## r00t4rd3d

We have made huge progress with this model phone. Stock firmware, CyanogenMod10.1, ClockworkMod Recovery, all are now available for this model phone.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1982571


----------

